# YRL - Yandal Resources



## frugal.rock (22 December 2020)

Something odd here, can't get a chart from broker longer than 5 days, but apparently listed since 2018 ? (Possibly suspended ?)


"About Yandal Resources Limited. 
Yandal Resources listed on the ASX in December 2018 and has a portfolio of advanced gold exploration projects in  
the highly prospective Yandal and Norseman-Wiluna Greenstone Belts of Western Australia.  
Yandal Resources’ Board has a track record of successful discovery, mine development and production."


----------



## Trav. (2 January 2021)

@frugal.rock might have been a bad chart day.

Weekly below to when YRL listed 12/12/2018






From market index - Latest price sensitive announcements


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

So back to yandal. @Trav. seems to be MIA ?
An MRE expected out this Q2 on Gordons, apparently?


----------

